# pikey fighting



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thought this was amusing-nice family day out for the kidshttp://www.surfnonstop.com/~bandit/pikeys.wmv


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

fu**ing nutters. bet they got paid like 200 pounds for that! not a lot for getting a kick in!


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

nice vid! lol

ppl will do nething 4 the money these days!


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

ROFL......i nearly pissed my pants in laughter


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

No brains no brawn. Why bother?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

He was bound to win, the other guy didnt even put up a fight, just stood there and took the punches. Good clip!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

good clip

i enjoyed it, didnt like the way they kept breaking it up. would have been over much quicker!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

fu**ing bunch of idiots if you ask me


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

young gun said:


> fu**ing bunch of idiots if you ask me


LMAO, and thats that :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

o the good old days down a lane in norfolk earnin an honest buck


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

devilsquest said:


> o the good old days down a lane in norfolk earnin an honest buck


High class sheep those norfolk ones eh DQ, did you make them pay much for your services :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

pmsl hat cal u here what hes sayin about norfolk lads lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

baaaaaaa!

the trick is to put their hind legs into your wellies-and off you go

:twisted: BAAAAAAAAAAAAA! :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

dont give it all away there will be no virgin sheep left


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

for 10 grand i wud give it a go. that was raw


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Nutters.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

megaB said:


> for 10 grand i wud give it a go. that was raw


PMSL id say it was a 200 or at a push a 300 pound fight,normals 150 for a newby in the game,but u will need all that money to buy stuff to stop the pain once your face is mashed up :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

devilsquest said:


> megaB said:
> 
> 
> > for 10 grand i wud give it a go. that was raw
> ...


the vid flashed up a few times that the prise was 10,000. and i have heard that that is always the prise money for these nutters, plus any side bets they mite do


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

lol yer thats the story that goes round and usely by ppl that have no idea,,,,,trust me theres no way in hell that fights any more than i said  and the 2 guys fightin were a complete joke as far as skill goes,in fact from the start it was easy to tell the younger guy was a loser and id say it was his first fight,the older guy if you were lucky maybe has had a few fights but its still a couple hundred quid fight full stop!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

pussies

J


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

megaB said:


> for 10 grand i wud give it a go. that was raw


forget 10 grand man i wud give it ago for a grand lol, im broke as fcuk at the mo :lol:


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

devilsquest said:


> ,normals 150 for a newby in the game,but u will need all that money to buy stuff to stop the pain once your face is mashed up :wink:


ru talking from experience buddy,


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

lol i have a very shadey past


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

fights like this are now gettin rare,unlisceced boxin has takern its place and theres nothin the law can do about them


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

wow DQ are u a streetfighter???

mmm now i am impressed  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

lol ive been around  bootybabe


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

those guys both looked like poor boxers, especially the loser, very much out of shape too, not sure he ever was in shape

10 grand, hell id fight both of em for free - but whats all that breaking it up thing?? an no head butting etc you should be able to do anything for 10 grand

good that the ref cant stop it though, thats the one thing im not looking forward to with mma - an early stopage from a b*llsh*t ref an ive lost


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

lmao,,,m8 if its left to them and no stoppin some one would die!!!!and 10 grand my ass PMSL more like 2-300 pound,and it ant about the boxin or evern the fightin,its about how much your own body can take before it gives out,,,,any fighter will tell u the same !!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

id rather die than lose - simple as that


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

lmao man i love ppl like that


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

:lol: ok then heres an example of what it takes to do bare knuckle fighting,,,,you know that once you hit the person your hand will break,,,the pain is such u feel like passin out,its killin u to make a fist,,,but yet if u gonna win u still need to hit him as hard as the first time :shock: and thats followed by a hundred more punches each one more pain full than the first,and every time it damages more of your hand,this is just what u will get from your hands and yet some say its easy money???m8 untill u been in the postion of have to take the hand pain u cant coment on such a topic :?


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

300 quid to get the s**t beaten out of you? Clever people aren't they.


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

andy1981iron said:


> 300 quid to get the s**t beaten out of you? Clever people aren't they.


I agree. fu**ing morons...

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

well they are the lower end ideots but still better than the pissed up kids out on the town get for fighting pmsl


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

firstly, ive broken my hand in 2 places from punching a wall an worked with it every day until it recovered in a job that requires constant heavy lifting - this process took months, not minutes

secondly, you should condition your bones not to break on contact (iron body training), and even if you havent, if your punching someone and breaking your hand, technically your all wrong

thirdly, these people were clearly not top class, skilled, well conditioned athletes - so for 'some' it would be an extremely easy 10 grand (considering it could take all year to get that otherwise)


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Wild_Man said:


> firstly, ive broken my hand in 2 places from punching a wall an worked with it every day until it recovered in a job that requires constant heavy lifting - this process took months, not minutes
> 
> secondly, you should condition your bones not to break on contact (iron body training), and even if you havent, if your punching someone and breaking your hand, technically your all wrong
> 
> thirdly, these people were clearly not top class, skilled, well conditioned athletes - so for 'some' it would be an extremely easy 10 grand (considering it could take all year to get that otherwise)


What possesed you to punch a wall? Only one winner there!


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Wild_Man said:


> firstly, ive broken my hand in 2 places from punching a wall an worked with it every day until it recovered in a job that requires constant heavy lifting - this process took months, not minutes
> 
> secondly, you should condition your bones not to break on contact (iron body training), and even if you havent, if your punching someone and breaking your hand, technically your all wrong
> 
> thirdly, these people were clearly not top class, skilled, well conditioned athletes - so for 'some' it would be an extremely easy 10 grand (considering it could take all year to get that otherwise)


Hey there hard man.

What possesed you to punch a wall? Only one winner there!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

Wild_Man said:


> firstly, ive broken my hand in 2 places from punching a wall an worked with it every day until it recovered in a job that requires constant heavy lifting - this process took months, not minutes
> 
> secondly, you should condition your bones not to break on contact (iron body training), and even if you havent, if your punching someone and breaking your hand, technically your all wrong
> 
> thirdly, these people were clearly not top class, skilled, well conditioned athletes - so for 'some' it would be an extremely easy 10 grand (considering it could take all year to get that otherwise)


pmsl it is not for 10 grand,,and as to iron body trainin all i can say is your state ment proves how little u know about bare knuckle fightin,,,i ahve had in excess of a 1000 fights ,,i trained like u would not beleve and as to the bein technically wrong i think u must be young,cos thats the dumbest statement i ever heard in all my life,,and before u start with well you are not trained right in fightin i will say one thing to u i have had s**t loads of fights for my contry in both judo,karate and boxin in the army,,i also have instructed in both the army and in every day life so please if u dont under stand the statements about how your hand will break weather right of or in time from bare knuckle fightin then u really dont have a clue lmao and when u make your next statement tell us how old u are cos i bet u are young and full of testosterone :wink:


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

hi wildman, has anyone ever told you your a f***** moron? if not ....they are now...me


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

TheGuvnor said:


> hi wildman, has anyone ever told you your a f***** moron? if not ....they are now...me


PMSL and ppl say im to blunt  :lol:


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

8) just stating the obvious mate, ,i aint a mod now so i can say s**t like that, its kinda cool lmao


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

lmao well it was kool and true,,,dumb kid tryin to tell me about fighting ??? its like a dog tellin a bird about flyin,,,knows jack s**t about it pmsl


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

Kick 'em when there down Guv, nice.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

A dog once told me about flying.....it was very convincing actually


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

andy1981iron said:


> A dog once told me about flying.....it was very convincing actually


 that will be those mushrooms i warned you about andy :lol:


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Wild man is the same member who is attempting to become 300 pounds not using gear and expects to achieve this in less than 6 years. He is younger than 20 I think 19 years old.

Wild man whilst members will respect your right to an opinion this is the second thread that you have become the focus of everyone's cynicism. Maybe take the hint and become a bit more educated through practical experience before making such posts. Just a thought

Cheers

Your friendly neighbourhood moderator


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

that explanes alot young gun lol i did say i bet hes only young and full of testosteron,,19 hell i had been fightin for 10 years or so before he was born pmsl


----------



## Poom (Aug 4, 2005)

Wild_Man said:


> id rather die than lose - simple as that


what fight experience have you had to know this , boxer/streetfighter are you or something ? This isn't sarcasm, just interested to know.

Congrats on winning the fight vs a wall btw.

And iron body training is mostly to do with your body taking hits, like dropping a medicine ball on your stomach, its not training your actual bones to become stronger i dont think (lol) .


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

yep u got it in one poom  i got the best,an old man who used to kick the s**t outta me,,best trainin for your body ever  PMSL


----------



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

ive got all them fights on dvd!!! that one plus loads of others, its a bit of a hobby of mine, love bare knuckle boxing.

go to ebay lads, type in gypsy bare knuckle fighting there is loads on there, ive also got lenny mclean fighting roy shaw on vid awesome!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

you will have to tell me about some of your fights sometime DQ love a man who can look after himself, you ever in the brummie area DQ ? :wink:


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

BootyBabe said:


> you will have to tell me about some of your fights sometime DQ love a man who can look after himself, you ever in the brummie area DQ ? :wink:


Testosterone fuelled birds eh!

What's so impressive about mindless violence? Seem's pretty dumb to me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

i dont do wimps

like the macho type

nothing more macho than a fighter

mmmmm


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

pie muncher said:


> ive got all them fights on dvd!!! that one plus loads of others, its a bit of a hobby of mine, love bare knuckle boxing.
> 
> go to ebay lads, type in gypsy bare knuckle fighting there is loads on there, ive also got lenny mclean fighting roy shaw on vid awesome!!!!


i've got wild_man VS the wall on DVD!!! 25 a copy anybody


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

LMAO nice one nick!

what is it with bootybabe and DQ , am i the only one on here that can see what a ugly mo fo he is????? come on guys dont be scared of him, ,back me up here, theres a conspiracy goin on , either that or bootybabe lost her glasses lmao j/k dq :wink:


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

:shock: double post...edited


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

PMSL kev fighters have strong backs


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

:shock: whats your back got to do with it??? i would ave thought she would be shaggin your front!!! unless your tryin to tell us sumthing!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

lmao man a strong backs important to screw a bird sence less,,,,,,


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

I believe it's because DQ is fond of girls entering him from behind with huge strap on dildos......is that right DQ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

pmsl m8 you got me and you mixed up so now every one knows how you like it


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

:lol: lmao, i got done for gbh last year booty, u wanna do me? (prefferably from the front!!! :shock: ) :twisted:


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

I got done for GHB last year Booty, you wanna do me? (Or was is rohypnol???? lol)


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

TheGuvnor said:


> :lol: lmao, i got done last year booty, u wanna do me? (prefferably in the butt!!! :shock: ) :twisted:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

:shock: u couple of twats!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

pmsl gov attack


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

hahaha

well i have a few dildos here that i have for when i have female company, never done a man with it YET!!!!...................but if u want to bend over i am sure i could squeeze it in


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

no offense to anyone, but i dont think its fair how you have just decided i have never been in a fight / know nothing about fighting - i dont think anybody on here knows me, so its not really likely your gonna judge me right

what i said required little knowledge or fight experience - its just basic common sense - if your hitting someone and breaking your hand, your doing it wrong - i would think anybody could figure that out

im not sure how you could see you breaking your own hand at the start of a fight as the correct thing??? that would badly harm both offense and defense

ive done judo / ju-jitsu in the past (had my share of street fights too) and was training for mma before i decided to do strongman (will still compete in mma down the road)

iron body training is pretty simple, its to make your body like iron - it does lessen the pain somewhat in some areas due to nerve damage, and is certainly designed to condition you for the pain of taking a strike - but a huge reason for it is to make your bones stronger - you do it in the same way you would is you were running, too much and it will weaken the bones, but the right amount will strengthen them - its not just for the bones though

you basically strike something solid, there is specific structures made out of wood, but ive personally only used a wall - theres also striking yourself / your training partner performing strikes on you / ironbody you can do together e.g windmills

i punched the wall because i was angry a few years back, it wasnt exactly a well thought out plan


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

i used to got to tae kwon do classes and they had the men do jumping press ups on their knuckles is that something like what ur speaking about?


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

He's talking about that ancient martial art 'wall-kwon-twa'


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

man wild ones a funny "kid" i love to hear of these kids who are in their teens who think a few kung fu movies make them a killin machine,,,dumb fukers


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

an what do you know about me to know ive even seen a kung fu movie? or that i think im a killing machine? or that im dumb? infact, what do you know about me? - the answer is next to nothing, and no offense but your being a pr**k


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

m8 all the styles u meantion are not bare knuckle!!!! and with out soundin like a dick head there is no way u can understand my statement about breakin of your hand till u been a bare knuckle fighter,,and ues i know u will try the i been in fights on the street but that dont evern come close to it,,,trust me m8 u smash two bones together and one of thems gonna break no matter what u think iron trainin can do,,,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

thats completely untrue and has been proven possibly billions of times

your average cage fighter blocks full on kicks with his skin bone consistently through the whole fight etc - bones are rediculously strong, it takes a great deal to break them


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

m8 come back when u been fightin for half as long as me and then try tellin me its bollocks,,,and at your age you know it all dont you m8 pmsl o and i cant wait to see you make your goal weight in the time frame u gave u monkey fart


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Wild man please as I requested can you refrain from posting in topics where you have little practical experience. DQ obviously has a great deal of practical experience in this area and could possibly help you in achieving any aspirations you have.

DQ whether he is or is not a 'monkey fart' LMAO and I have my own opinion, remember we have all been and hell I'm not that far removed from being a cocky kid in fact I still am one and I'm sure a 20 year old DQ was a handfull.

That said Wild man I think DQ has given you a lot of lee way and I would appreciate you not posting as such in this thread again.

Cheers YG


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

cheers young gun,,i held it back as long as i could 

and the wife says u r right,,i am a hand full lmao


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah mate ,but she`s got tiny hands :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

ok then - everybody breaks the bones when they are struck together, this is a good thing, it happens just like dq said, if 2 bones strike each other, one will break - actually, i bet theres some form of martial arts contest on the tele right now - go watch it an see for yourself, just make sure you watch the first 5 seconds, because bones will strike each other an one will break - this is why no fights last longer than 10 seconds - i have no idea why they bill upto 5, 5 minute rounds in mma fights, its just silly

ive not got any fight experience, the belts an tropheys i have in my room are actually not there, i wasnt doing judo by the time i was 8 - i was..i dont know, but i have no fight experience cuss you must know more about me than i do, how could you not? hell you've known me for all of never

Dont worry, its ok, i wont post in this thread again..or any other for that matter - so you can enjoy your monkey farts together, an ill get out of your way an do something less serious - like beat andy boltons 125kg under 23's british deadlift record set back in 91, or be one of only a couple of people in history to close the ironmind number 3 as a teenager, hell i might even get really silly an start winning strongman titles - but hey, dont blame me, im just a little 'kid' i cant talk about monkeys farts like you grown men, how could i??


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

That is your choice and you articulate yourself well but as I said you are being way too confrontational and we do not need this on the baord.

Tone it down and keep on posting congrats on your achievements. Just chill out


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

pmsl so u did no start till u were 8 and your all of 19 now???so much experiace pmsl i started when i was 5 m8 and im 33 now so u work out who the hell has the experiance!!!!and i been on the wourld circut and on the back allies,,,but then again m8 your right you watch it on the tellie cos all those gloves and paddin will not mak it any different to bare knuckle fightin pmsl kids


----------



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

just to throw my pennies worth in i work with a lad who is a black belt in ju jit su and he told me it only takes around 7pounds of pressure to break a human bone?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

true and them ju jit su lads know their stuff,wish id studyed that but never mind


----------



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

i like thai boxing better, tis hard on the shins though at first


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

yer i did try that once and still have the scares on my shinns lmao


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

i actually did tai chi for 3 months b4 i had that fight last year and i never got hit and put all 3 guys in hospital but i remember how calm i was during that fight, ,was really weird, ive done thai boxin also so i guess that helped, but was weird with the thai chi, it was like the hole fight was in slow mo and i just knew every move a second b4 it happened, i wooped there ass baby...tai chi rules baby 8)


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

oh yea, ,keep the thai chi jokes to a minimum please u twats :roll:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

i study thai chi to m8 and have to say its more about fightin than alot of ppl think


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

wow now theres a sight to see, the devil doin thai chi lmao, yea its uselful but how fukin stupid do u feel doing it :shock:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

lol i know just what u mean,,,never liked doin it for months cos i felt such a t**t lmao


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

WOW what a great thread funny as f**k :lol:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

closest ive got to a thread with a 100 replies-lmao-one more visit from wild man should do it :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Town centre, friday night?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

A load of pikeys have just moved into a car park by me. Maybe you could pop up and ask them if they fancy a brawl. Be a couple of hour drive for you though


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

I f***ing love gypsies. I know a few. They love their boxing. For all their theiving b*st*rdness they DO know how to settle family or rival clan disputes. Properly. On the tar mack, toe to toe, like men!


----------



## MikeyGG (Apr 12, 2009)

Love it - nutters!!


----------



## AlexR33 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hahaha proves you should never trust a pikey because at the end hes still bashing one of his own kind when half his face is bigger than the other.


----------

